# Front clips??



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

If i have fast back do i need a front clip to install the ca18det and if i have the s13 do i need the clip to install the sr20det? Im confused everyone says you have to get the right clip to match. what is need for what i would liike to know the combinations


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

shostopper82 said:


> If i have fast back do i need a front clip to install the ca18det and if i have the s13 do i need the clip to install the sr20det? Im confused everyone says you have to get the right clip to match. what is need for what i would liike to know the combinations


Do you know what a front clip is?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

hehehe, a front clip is the whole front half of the car, :thumbup:


----------



## FLIP (May 18, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> hehehe, a front clip is the whole front half of the car, :thumbup:


I only ask because it seems like he has no idea, 

You don't need a front clip to swap a motor, it can help, considering you might need some parts from it but it is not a necessity.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i dont think you will find a CA front clip anymore, the motor is pretty old. as for the SR there are tons of em around. 
mathcing the fornt clip is only for modles like S13, S14 not fastback and coupe, the fastback or 180sx = S13
coupe = Silvia = S13 as well its just a chasis code 89-94 are S13


or easily put

the front of both verisons of the S13 are the same

the Sr and Ca are differnet motors
but both are direct bolt-ins (right?)


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

^^^^ no to just about everything you said except for:



> the Sr and Ca are differnet motors


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

esyip said:


> ^^^^ no to just about everything you said except for:



the einge bays are the same
i know the sr fits right not sure bout the ca


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

oh, excuse me. you are somewhat correct. the SRs and CAs are kind of a bolt in engine. some minor differences, but you are more or less correct, but everything else is wrong.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

There are plenty of CA clips.... Just dont expect them for cheap anymore... The CA came in the S13 before the SR did, so yes... It is a bolt in affair ( the same amount of work as a SR)... It doesn't matter if you get a Silvia or a 180sx front clip seeing how the front is the same front for both SR and CA... Its up to you if you want a clip or not... Some people perfer not to waste money on things you already have, while some perfer to be safe and have a clip... Basically a front clip is a A car cut in half. You get everything from the front bumper back to the end of the trany (includes JDM dash board but no seats)... A clip will more than likey ensure that you get everthing you need to do the swap down to the very last bolt... And depending on where you get the clip, you can also get a few aftermarket parts with them. But some places have been know to strip the good stuff out! If you are looking at clips at Flashoptions then keep looking some more! Dont look at their prices! Do a search on them... If your looking at a clip from else where then do research on them also!!! Good luck!


Ray


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the CA only came in the 180sx before the sr, hence 180=1.80l. the front end of the 180 and silvia are different becase the silvia had projectors and the 180sx had popups.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

CA's are not hard to find and they are cheaper than the sr20's. the ca18det will drop directly into an 89 and 90 240 sx without ANY modification. the sr20det will fit in the 89 and 90 but you will have issues with the AC and the power steering. if these arent necessary, it drops right in. it drops perfectly into the 91 and up with no mods, and you keep the AC and power steering. hope that helps.

oh btw kaptain, i dont think he meant the lights, im assuming he meant the engine bay....or something...

btw, a clip is preferred because you will get all necessary items like stated above and it will give you a blueprint of what everything should look like when you swap it into the 240. the drawback is price, and you have to pull 2 motors instead of one. but its worth it. you may not get your ignitor chip or wiring harness if you only buy a motorset.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i figured as much


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> the CA only came in the 180sx before the sr, hence 180=1.80l.


Not completely true... They didn't only come in 180sx's. They also came in the Silvia, Bluebird, pulsar and more... The CA came in most of the cars that now run on SR... My clip was a silvia clip not a 180sx clip


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't think shostopper82 cares anymore -_-


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

i do still care. i was wonder cause i want to put an sr into a fastback. i am aiming for and s13 fastback. i didnt ask to be mocked cause i really didnt know. i am just asking to find out.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you would not be talking about the s13 silvia, right? which silvia?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

shostopper. check out my friggin signiature. if your not sure about something, search for the information before posting an idiotic question. otherwise you will be mocked. you should learn to search now because you will definately get flamed and mocked a lot if you dont


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you would not be talking about the s13 silvia, right? which silvia?


88-90 S13 Silvia K, 180sx, Pulsar, and Bluebirds came with CA18DET Until the SR20DET came out and replaced the CA.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

88-90 Silvia J's/Q's - CA18DE
88-90 Silvia K's - CA18DET

91-93 Silvia J's/Q's - SR20DE
91-93 Silvia K's - SR20DET

Heres a Link if you dont believe me:
http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/Silvia-180SX%20Table.htm


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dont forget that the CA was also produced until 1994 in the UK and such.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

thnx


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

even on gt3 they have a silvia with a CA


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

oh yea i forgot about that. i just bought that car not long ago. seems to handle better and perform better than the 240(actually its a 180...)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i guess i was under the misconception that the silvia always came with sr20.


----------

